# Biete eine Rolle der Auferstehung (Blackrock)



## clockwerk123 (4. Juni 2012)

hallo 
ich biete eine Rolle der Auferstehung auf Hordenseite des Servers Blackrock, auf dem ich gestern ebenfalls frisch angefangen habe mit gleichgesinnten.

soltet ihr interesse haben so schickt mir eine pm 

mit besten grüßen


----------



## Aragaug (4. Juni 2012)

sorry falscher Fred


----------



## clockwerk123 (5. Juni 2012)

/push

wieder eine rolle zu vergeben !


----------



## clockwerk123 (6. Juni 2012)

/push

wieder eine rolle zu vergeben !


----------



## clockwerk123 (8. Juni 2012)

/push
2 rollen wieder verfügbar !


----------

